# Hyperion Tallest Tree / A Tree Story



## M.D. Vaden (Mar 1, 2009)

A double post, but both parts of this are interesting to me.

First part - this winter, I located Hyperion, the world's tallest known tree, and redwood, found by Michael Taylor and Chris Atkins in 2006. Had hoped to find it is spring when weather is warmer and dryer. But while near Orick, CA, earlier this winter, I noticed that Redwood Creek was not too high, and decided to explore a valley that I thought may afford protection. Just to get a feel for the valley, not to find Hyperion. Anyhow, the sun came out, and knowing that useable day length would be extra, I waded and explored farther up a tributary and valley. Ended up finding it after all. On a hillside. I have never seen a photo of Hyperion before, except a partial understory silouette that was in a redwoods league bulletin two years ago. And of course - it looks like a redwoood.







Now Part two ...

I've had hours of enjoyment reading *A Tree Story* by "Jerry" / Gerald Beranek.

www.atreestory.com

Some of you probably have a copy. I think it was rbtree whose post I stumbled upon recently from a couple of years back mentioning the CD.

He's a pretty good story teller, and there are a ton of photos that he provided.

Although the climbing style and purpose vary, looks like Beranek was up in the redwood canopy a decade or more before the researchers written about in Preston's book The Wild Trees, and other articles.






On my book review page for The Wild Trees, I included that photo as well as mention of Beranek's earlier climbs.

Probably would have been a cool addition to Preston's book.

A separate thing - how some of the tallest redwods are measured. In addition to a tape drop that is. Apparently, a small telescoping rod / or a rod, is taken up to reach where the climber can't climb too in some redwood tops. Then that measurement is added to the tape drop. If limbs or parts of the tree interfere with a straight tape drop, then a laser can be used in the tree to for some segements. Anyhow, I was curious about that. The tape drop is supposed to be the most accurate overall, but the handheld laser readings from the ground can be within inches at times if the top is in sight of the beam.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Mar 1, 2009)

How old is Hyperion?


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Mar 1, 2009)

Slvrmple72 said:


> How old is Hyperion?



Just a guess - but I seem to recall reading a 1000 to 1200 year estimate somewhere. It's about 15 feet in diameter at DBH.


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 1, 2009)

How tall are we talkin? She's beautiful! where is she?


----------



## Ekka (Mar 1, 2009)

M.D. Vaden said:


> Although the climbing style and purpose vary, looks like Beranek was up in the redwood canopy a decade or more before the researchers written about in Preston's book The Wild Trees, and other articles.



Likely then that Beranek would have used hooks on the tree, so would that mean he's a black eye too? :deadhorse:


----------



## Adkpk (Mar 1, 2009)

Way to go Mario!


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Mar 1, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> How tall are we talkin? She's beautiful! where is she?



Can share what's written already. Hyperion is in the south section of Redwood National Park, on a hillside, some distance up one of the valleys through which a tributary stream flows.

The height is 379.1 feet. Or 115.5 meters.

It's in a section of old growth added to the park around 1978, spared from logging operations in the area.

There are two things I can share without giving away the location. Both pertain to The Wild Trees book.

Preston wrote that there is one way in. But I'd say there could be several ways to reach it depending how how someone entered the park - there are several old logging roads. And whether someone would want to wade through water or bushwhack over a hill, or both. I almost exited a different direction, but with dark coming as early as 5:30pm, I did not want to experiment more.

A "keyhole" in the landscape was also described for the area. There is not feature or terrain that I would say looks like a "keyhole" - not even vaguely.


----------



## B-Edwards (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks MD you lucky buzzard, Being around those trees makes you see how small and insignificant you are. These things are like mountains that are alive. Imagine the first person to see those and you hadn't been warned that such a thing existed.


----------



## treeseer (Mar 2, 2009)

Good post Mario--I agree the book would have been much better if it had been researched to include previous arborist experience like Gerry's.

re tape drops, I use a 21' telescoping polesaw as an extension.


:notrolls2:


----------



## flashpuppy (Mar 2, 2009)

Why all the secrecy about where it is located?


----------



## outofmytree (Mar 2, 2009)

To prevent Ekka from leading a commando climbing raid up the worlds tallest tree. :hmm3grin2orange::deadhorse:


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Mar 2, 2009)

flashpuppy said:


> Why all the secrecy about where it is located?



There are a few reasons. Most often, people seem to find a comment from the parks service or others that it's for fear of increased foot traffic. That's part of it, but I think equal concern is the risk of recreation climbers dislodging expensive sensors that are hard to see.

Even on the ground there is some equipment.

Note that sensors or tags on trees are not indicative that they are the largest or tallest. Other trees are studied too. But many of the record size ones are monitored from time to time.

Here are two photos from Stratosphere Giant, the 4th tallest tree in the world. Looking up in the one image, imagine how virtually impossible it might be to know where sensors are located if you were not the team that placed them.

In the second image, note the tiny straight green thing by the fern. Too big for a fern stem and not grey or brown like bark. Movement on the ground must be selective. Discreet, but not totally concealed - even the researchers need to be able to pick thier steps.


----------



## capetrees (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh, but it's ok for you tyo go trapsing through the woods in search of it? What makes you so great that YOU can bump and dislodge cameras and monitoring equipment? You are so full of yourself. :censored:


----------



## TreeBot (Mar 2, 2009)

What does this have to do with commercial tree care/climbing?


----------



## moss (Mar 2, 2009)

flashpuppy said:


> Why all the secrecy about where it is located?



The National Park Service knows that many people would want to climb the tallest tree in the world. What tree climber wouldn't want to climb it? I'd love to climb it but I know there are probably hundreds of others, if not thousands who would also love to climb it. Have you ever seen the photos of all the discarded oxygen bottles and trash near the top of Mt. Everest? Ok, here's another "world's tallest" only this time it's not a hunk of rock, it's alive. Make sense?

The park service doesn't allow climbing in redwood national parks except with a research permit and only at certain times of the year. Advertising the location of this tree will create demand to climb, which is exactly why they want the location secret.

Now that I've set the table, Mario can you tell us why you want us to know that you know the location of Hyperion?
-moss


----------



## moss (Mar 2, 2009)

TreeBot said:


> What does this have to do with commercial tree care/climbing?



Good question.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Mar 2, 2009)

capetrees said:


> Oh, but it's ok for you tyo go trapsing through the woods in search of it? What makes you so great that YOU can bump and dislodge cameras and monitoring equipment? You are so full of yourself. :censored:



Sure - it's a state park.

There are no areas fenced off.

You sound a bit confused.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Mar 2, 2009)

moss said:


> Now that I've set the table, Mario can you tell us why you want us to know that you know the location of Hyperion?
> -moss



Now that you have not set the table, I'll answer the other question you posted.

The link to A Tree Story in the beginning, is related to commercial tree climbing.

He has expererience, books and CDs, which are directly or indirectly related to commercial or professional tree climbing.

And, Hyperion is a tree climbed by professionals, and measured by professionals. Including laser measurement - done commercially from the air.

It was also located using commercial tree care principles.



moss said:


> Advertising the location of this tree will create demand to climb, which is exactly why they want the location secret.
> -moss



Hyperion has been thoroughly advertised. Sillett invited NAT GEO, who recorded his team, and the video is posted on the Nat Geo site.

Preston the author, advertises Hyperion on his website.

And in his book. And the TED talk video he just did too, it seems.

Spickler the Biologist who also climbed Hyperion, made his video, posted on Youtube under his own name.


----------



## moss (Mar 2, 2009)

M.D. Vaden said:


> Now that you have not set the table, I'll answer the other question you posted.
> 
> The link to A Tree Story in the beginning, is related to commercial tree climbing.
> 
> And, Hyperion is a tree climbed by professionals, and measured by professionals. Including laser - done commercially from the air.



You're dodging my question. 
-moss


----------



## moss (Mar 2, 2009)

M.D. Vaden said:


> Hyperion has been thoroughly advertised. Sillett invited NAT GEO, who recorded his team, and the video is posted on the Nat Geo site.
> 
> Preston the author, advertises Hyperion on his website.
> 
> ...



Ok, are you saying that it is a bad thing that all of the people above have published material in one form or the other about Hyperion?

And no that doesn't answer the question: Why do you want us to know that you know the location of Hyperion?
-moss


----------



## moss (Mar 2, 2009)

Come on, be honest now Mario!
-moss


----------



## moss (Mar 2, 2009)

Oops, I just realized we're probably boring to tears the fine professional tree workers and arborists of this site in a discussion that has nothing to do with Commercial Tree Care and Climbing. Mario, as always, I invite you to contact me directly to discuss. I'm genuinely curious to understand the motivations for your negative comments bout Coast Redwood researchers and the author Richard Preston.

Ok I'll leave it to the good folks of this forum to carry on.
-moss


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Mar 2, 2009)

moss said:


> Advertising the location of this tree will create demand to climb, which is exactly why they want the location secret.
> 
> -moss




After reading The Wild Trees, I found quite a few reviews online which mentioned enjoyment for the book, but expressed the desire for color photographs of the trees. Especially with today's technology. And I'm one who also likes color photos. And of course enjoy finding and seeing large trees. The way for people to see champion trees in color online, requires making them available online in color.




moss said:


> I'm genuinely curious to understand the motivations for your negative comments bout Coast Redwood researchers and the author Richard Preston.
> 
> -moss



Your comment is what sounds negative.

I suspect Sillett has read my essay which includes research climbers, since it was made available to his attention this winter when I mentioned it. He sounded a lot more positive and productive in his reply than you have been. I think he looks for the positive aspects. Even in potential disagreement, conversation or emails progress to better levels of intereraction and sharing of ideas each time we bounce ideas. Likewise, feedback from Michael Taylor has been positive. He even supplied some updated data.

The most frequent consistent source of negative commentary has pretty much come from you alone.


----------

